# Coelogyne nitida (ochracea)



## PHRAG (Apr 25, 2007)

I read that this one preferred cool temps, but it seems to be adapting to the warm greenhouse just fine. Two out of five spikes started blooming this morning.


----------



## suss16 (Apr 25, 2007)

very cool.. the orange contrast on the white is striking. The bulbs look like pepporcini.


----------



## dave b (Apr 25, 2007)

That is very cool. How long have you being growing that in s/h?

My Coel. speciosa just opened today, ill get a pic posted soon.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 26, 2007)

Seems very happy growing S/H. Well done!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 26, 2007)

very nice!!! another for my wish list


----------



## Bolero (Apr 26, 2007)

What wonderful markings it has, the contrast is amazing.

I love it!!! Would love to own it as well as it would grow well in this climate I think.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2007)

Fragrant also!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice one, John!


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2007)

look great John!


----------

